# Database Discussions > Oracle >  NLS Characterset

## gstork

We are running an Oracle 10g database using the WE8ISO8895P1 NLS Characterset.  

We have an application server which communicates with the database using an Oracle 10g client. The NLS setting in application server is  WE8MSWIN1252.  

I have the following questions:

a)       Which NLS Characterset will my database use when the application connects to the database?  In other words which NLS characterset takes precedence, the database or the one in application server?

b)       Because the application server (client) character set is different that database characterset, will it corrupt the binary values in the database?

c)       How can I find if the binary values that are stored in the database are right and not corrupted?

I need detailed answers. Can you guys help?

----------


## skhanal

a) Client setting takes precedence.
b) No, NLS setting changes what client sees
c) You can use SQL Plus to query it, you may use different NLS settings to query it.

----------

